# Utilisation d'airport express



## greg2 (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai recherché une réponse dans les forums, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui réponde clairement à ma question:

J'ai un modem adsl connecté par ethernet sur la borne airport express.
J'ai configuré la borne et ça à l'air ok car j'ai un voyant vert. J'ai activé la clé wep 128.

1/ La config airport du imac doit-elle être en PPPoE? J'e n'arrive visiblement à avoir la connexion que comme ça.

2/ je n'ai pas accès à internet malgré les réglage et l'assistant qui me dit que c'es ok.

3/ La borne n'est pas vue par itunes. (j'ai coché la case rechercher les haut-parleurs connectés par airtunes dans les prefs...) et la musique ne passe pas.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution? 
Merci


----------



## djm (20 Janvier 2006)

la qualité de connection entre ton mac (?) et ta borne est peut être limite.


----------



## greg2 (20 Janvier 2006)

Non ils sont à quelques metres l'un de l'autre...


----------



## djm (22 Janvier 2006)

dans la config de ta borne il y a une option pour les hp.


----------



## greg2 (22 Janvier 2006)

Bon ça y est, j'y suis arrivé. Ouf!
C'était un bête problème de prarmétrage de la borne : il fallait préciser les adressses DNS alors que le mac connecté directement en ethernet sur le modem adsl les gère automatiquement. Allez savoir...

Sinon pour répondre à des questions de paramétrage sur l'airport express:


1/ La config airport du imac doit-elle être en PPPoE? J'e n'arrive visiblement à avoir la connexion que comme ça.

Non ---> en DHCP 
C'est la borne qui est en ethernet via PPPoE
(préciser les adresses DNS) 

2/ (inutile)

3/ La borne n'est pas vue par itunes. (j'ai coché la case rechercher les haut-parleurs connectés par airtunes dans les prefs...) et la musique ne passe pas.

Une fois que tout est réglé, iTunes s'est connecté automatiquement.


----------



## Dakerik (23 Janvier 2006)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça y est, j'y suis arrivé. Ouf!
> C'était un bête problème de prarmétrage de la borne : il fallait préciser les adressses DNS alors que le mac connecté directement en ethernet sur le modem adsl les gère automatiquement. Allez savoir...
> 
> Sinon pour répondre à des questions de paramétrage sur l'airport express:
> ...






Bonjour!

Je souffre du même problème. Mes différents administrateur ne voyaient plus la borne. Depuis que j'ai réglé l'airport du Mac sur DHCP, et renseigné les serveurs DNS, tous ces problèmes sont réglés. Je vois de nouveau la borne et j'ai pu en modifier les réglages. Cela dit, alors que je me connecte sans problème via Ethernet, et que je la borne est au vert, le modem aussi, les voyants sont également au vert dans le diagnostic réseau, jusqu'à FAI, parce qu'ensuite? Je ne peux toujours pas me connecter, le message "recherche d'un hôte PPPoE" tourne en permanence et je n'ai rien.
Y aurait-il autre chose à quoi je n'aurais pas pensé ?
Merci de m'aider  je suis un peu découragé!

Dakerik


----------



## greg2 (23 Janvier 2006)

Dakerik a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je souffre du même problème. Mes différents administrateur ne voyaient plus la borne. Depuis que j'ai réglé l'airport du Mac sur DHCP, et renseigné les serveurs DNS, tous ces problèmes sont réglés. Je vois de nouveau la borne et j'ai pu en modifier les réglages. Cela dit, alors que je me connecte sans problème via Ethernet, et que je la borne est au vert, le modem aussi, les voyants sont également au vert dans le diagnostic réseau, jusqu'à FAI, parce qu'ensuite? Je ne peux toujours pas me connecter, le message "recherche d'un hôte PPPoE" tourne en permanence et je n'ai rien.
> Y aurait-il autre chose à quoi je n'aurais pas pensé ?
> ...


La borne doit être en ethernet via PPPoE et le mac en DHCP.


----------



## Dakerik (23 Janvier 2006)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> La borne doit être en ethernet via PPPoE et le mac en DHCP.




Merci Greg. Je pense que tout est correct. J'ai réglé l'accès réseau en passant par "Réseau" de "Préf. système". Dans "Ethernet intégré", sous l'onglet "TCP/IP", j'ai indiqué "Configurer IPv4" *via DHCP* et décoché "Se connecter via PPPoE" dans l'onglet "PPPoE".
L'administrateur Airport m'indique que la borne est configurée pour une connexion "via PPPoE" et le nom du compte est le bon, le mot de passe itou.
Le voyant de la borne est au vert. Ceux du modem ADSL sont au vert aussi. Airport est à son max de barres, la borne est à 80 cm de mon G5. Préférences réseau me dit que je suis connecté à mon réseau et à internet via la borne. Mais j'ai toujours le petit message qui tourne dans la barre de menu et qui me dit "Recherche d'un hôte PPPoE en cours"?
J'ai sans doute oublié quelque chose, mais franchement je ne sais pas quoi.
Si vous avez des lumières, merci de m'aider car je déprime franchement!

Dakerik


----------



## Dakerik (23 Janvier 2006)

J'oubliais de dire que j'ai évidemment renseigné les numéros de serveurs DNS (primaire et secondaire) que des adresses IP s'affichent, routeur, etc. Mais pas de connexion. Help!

Dakerik


----------



## greg2 (23 Janvier 2006)

As-tu paramétré ton airpot express avec l'utilitaire "admin airport"?
(onglet internet).


----------



## Dakerik (24 Janvier 2006)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> As-tu paramétré ton airpot express avec l'utilitaire "admin airport"?
> (onglet internet).



Plutôt deux fois qu'une! Sous l'onglet "Internet", le réglage est "PPP via Ethernet (PPPoE), le compte est renseigné, son code aussi et, bien sûr, les numéros des serveurs DNS.
Qu'aurais-je oublié ????
Je suis perplexe.
Merci pour vos contributions (passées et futures)!

Dakerik


----------



## greg2 (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon, ça à l'air bien de ce côté.

Maintenant, le paramétrage du mac:

Pref-> reseau -> Airport:
- onglet TCP/IP régler sur via DHCP et c'est tout.
- onglet PPPoE option "se connecter via PPPoE" décochée
- onglets appletalk et proyys n'ont pas besoin d'être paramétrés.
- onglet airport, choisir: se connecter automatiquement.

Ensuite tu vérifies que  tu es bien connecté à ta borne dans la barre des menus.


----------



## fatboy_seb (25 Janvier 2006)

J'ai le meme soucis que toi... d'apres mes recherches c'est le soft. 6.2 pour Express qui ne marche pas... peut etre qu'Apple va rectifié le tire... ça marchait tres bien en 6.1 si quelqu'un a une bidouille?


----------



## Dakerik (26 Janvier 2006)

Merci, Greg2, pour ta patience. Nous sommes bien d'accord. Tous mes réglages sont conformes et le même message tourne toujours dans la barre des menus : Recherche d'un hôte PPPoE en cours. Ce qui se solde immanquablement après quelques dizaines de secondes par un autre message me disant que la connexion a échoué.
Ironie du sort : si, en maintenant ces réglages, je vais voir l'état de mon réseau, j'ai un voyant vert à côté d'AirPort et l'indication suivante : "AirPort est connecté à réseau. Vous êtes connecté à internet via AirPort".
Cela dit, même lorsque je me connecte via le câble Ethernet, le message de recherche de l'hôte PPPoE se met à tourner, et celui qui me dit que la connexion est impossible apparaît. Alors même que je suis déjà connecté. Se pourrait-il qu'il y ait des interférences entre les différents réglages que j'ai en parrallèle et entre lesquels je navigue en passant par : Pomme > Configuration réseau.
Comment fait-on pour supprimer un réglage dont on n'a plus l'usage. Je tenterai bien de tout supprimer pour ne plus conserver que le réglage AirPort pour voir ce que cela donne.
Bref, je suis toujours aussi perplexe.
Ah oui, dernière chose : mon FAI est Télé2 et mon modem un BeWAN ADSL2+ Combo. Télé 2, je ne pense pas, mais le modem peut-il être la source de mes soucis ?
Merci de nouveau, Greg 2. Merci également à tous ceux qui auraient des lumières à partager avec moi et&#8230; ma borne!

Dakerik


----------



## Dakerik (26 Janvier 2006)

fatboy_seb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le meme soucis que toi... d'apres mes recherches c'est le soft. 6.2 pour Express qui ne marche pas... peut etre qu'Apple va rectifié le tire... ça marchait tres bien en 6.1 si quelqu'un a une bidouille?




Merci Fatboy. Je ne sais pas trop si c'est le soft. Je manque de points de comparaison entre mes différentes configurations, vu qu'auparavant je n'avais pas d'ADSL mais le câble. Mes problèmes ont commencé avec l'ADSL et le protocole PPPoE. Auparavant tout était en DHCP et fonctionnait à merveille (si l'on voulait bien se contenter d'une vitesse de connexion oscillant entre 1 et 2 méga).
Si tu as plus d'infos, je suis naturellement preneur.

Dakerik


----------



## Dakerik (26 Janvier 2006)

Youpiii!
Cela fonctionne enfin.
En fait, j'ai inversé les choses.
La borne distribue les adresses en DHCP (onglet internet dans Utilitaire admin AirPort), j'ai décoché "Distribuer les adresses IP" (onglet réseau, toujours dans Utilitaire admin Airport).
Puis j'ai modifié les réglages de l'AirPort du Mac, via Préférence système > Réseau, onglet AirPort, en cochant "Se connecter via PPPoE" sous l'onglet "PPPoE" (évidemment en renseignant le nom du compte et le mot de passe).
Et, merveille, ça marche!
De plus, ma copine dispose d'un portable Sony Vaio qui n'est pas de prime jeunesse qui fonctionne sous Windows XP et d'une carte PCI D-Link Air-Plus G+. Après avoir reconfiguré l'accès réseau, je me suis connecté via la borne sans souci.
Merci à tous pour vos lumières. Merci à Greg2 qui m'a fait comprendre que la borne et le Mac n'étaient pas réglés sous un protocole identique. Et j'espère que ma petite galère aura été utile à tous!

Dakerik


----------



## iRono (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour, ou bonsoir...

j'avais exactement le même pb de connexion a internet via airport (je suis sur un ibook G4) et en suivant vos instructions, j'ai réussi à le resoudre, merci!!

cependant, maintenant ma borne a disparu de l'utilitaire admin airport.... de plus, impossible de faire fonctionner airtunes car les enceintes connectées à airport express ne sont plus reconnues non plus!

que faire???

merci pour votre aide!

iRono


----------



## Dakerik (1 Mars 2006)

Depuis que j'ai effectué tous ces réglages, mon internet fonctionne bien via AirPort, malheureusement ma borne n'existe plus pour Utilitaire Admin Airport ou l'Assistant règlages AirPort. C'est un mystère. Je ne peux donc pas configurer pour utiliser iTunes via AirPort. Une solution ? Merci!


----------



## iRono (1 Mars 2006)

Oui donc, nous avons le même problème visiblement. Il est également probable que la cause soit identique donc... la borne airport express peut-elle faire 2 choses à la fois?


----------



## Gagarin (3 Mars 2006)

Bonjour !
Je ne suis finalement pas le seul à tourner dans tout les sens cette fameuse borne airport express..Je l'ai achetée il y a deux jours et ça fait deux jours que je suis dessus. Grâce au forum (merci merci!!!) je suis finlement arrivé au même résultat que Dakerik et iRono.
Donc pour résumer:

1) La connection internet fonctionne uniquement lorsque je configure la borne (Utilitaire admin airport) en DHCP et le Réseau du mac en PPPoE. Dans ce cas là:

      -l'utilitaire admin airport ne trouve plus la borne après config
      -Airtunes n'est pas détecté par iTunes 
      -Mais internet fonctionne 

2) Si je configure la borne en PPPoE et le mac en DHCP:

      -Recherche d'hôte PPPoE tourne en rond sur l'icone airport alors que dans mes preferences reseau ---> etat du reseau ça me dit: Vous etes connecté à internet via airport, mais je ne peux pas me connecter à internet:mouais: 
      -Airtunes fonctionne et le bouton de selection en bas à droite d'iTunes s'affiche et le son marche parfaitement.

Voilà en résumant le pourquoi du comment... et j'imagine que le probleme doit etre sensiblement identique chez Dakerik et iRono? 

Alors s'il vous plait , si une âme charitable a la solution à ce problème, qu'il se manifeste et avec tout ça il méritera bien un grand grand merci! 
Parce que là vraiment je ne comprend plus...


----------



## iRono (3 Mars 2006)

je confirme que mon problème est exactement celui que tu décris... d'après mes diverses lectures sur d'autres forums, il semble que ce soit un problème très répandu et que la solution n'existe point car, comme je le disais plus haut : la borne AirportExpress ne semble pas faite pour répondre à ces deux utilisations (internet via son port ethernet et AirTunes) simultanément. Mais je manque de connaissances pour l'affirmer : quelqu'un peut-il l'affirmer ou trouver une autre réponse?

Merci de votre aide.:rose:


----------



## fpoil (3 Mars 2006)

euh faux...

j'ai une airport express connectée en ethernet sur une freebox et je surfe et utilise airtunes en même temps (heureusement d'ailleurs...)

bon, l'avantage de free c'est que l'on utilise pas le ppoe

sinon un truc me chiffone dans vos configs respectives : pourquoi dans l'onglet réseau avoir décoché la distribution des adresses (en gros vous avez supprimé la fonction routeur de l'airport express)

en fait :

l'onglet internet sert à configurer la connection entre la borne et le modem 
l'onglet réseau sert à configurer la connection entre les machines du réseau interne et la borne
quel est votre fai?


----------



## Gagarin (3 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part je suis chez tele2.
Quant à l'onglet réseau décoché c'est la seule façon pour que la connexion internet fonctionne avec les réglages cités dans mon post précédent...
Et ce sont les seuls réglages qui ont marché pour internet jusqu'à présent malheureusement.


----------



## iRono (3 Mars 2006)

Merci de ces réponses!!
Ô rage... Ô....
Bon, si je comprends bien, il y a ceux qui ont du bol (qui sont chez free qui marche sans ppoe) et les autres qui n'en ont pas. C'est très frustrant car pour ma part je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'est le PPoE en question ni à quoi il sert ni pourquoi certains l'utilisent et pas d'autres... bref, c'est rageant, et ca m'énerve.

Bon, sinon, je confirme que quand je "recoche" la distribution des adresses IP dans admin airport, la connexion internet ne fonctionne plus. Je confirme ce que dis Gagarin, la config telle que décrite ci dessus est la seule qui fonctionne en ce qui me concerne pour internet (j'ai la c-box de cegetel).

bon, questions : la clé du problème n'est-elle pas ce fameux PPoE ? personnellement je le crois car le seul fait de décocher "se connecter via PPoE" dans la config réseau/airport fait réapparaitre la borne dans l'admin airport. 
Le PPoE est il lié au modem ou au FAI, changer de modem peut-il résoudre le pb?

Merci encore de vos aides et commentaires.


----------



## fpoil (3 Mars 2006)

à mon humble avis, vous devriez configurer directement vos modems en ppoe (quasiment tous les modems fournis par les fai ont une interface internet maintenant,regardez votre documentation, en général il faut aller dans le menu expert ou quelque chose comme cela)

puis mettre votre airport express et vos macs en dhcp en n'oubliant pas de distribuer les adresses sur l'aiport express

indiquez moi vos modems pour que je regarde


----------



## iRono (3 Mars 2006)

Je vais regarder et essayer ce que tu proposes, mais si tu peux m'aider c'est encore mieux, je suis loin d'être un expert... j'ai la C-Box de Cegetel.

merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gagarin (3 Mars 2006)

Et moi un Bewan adsl ethernet 100... ça se complique! mais merci beaucoup pour ce conseil je vais essayer de voir ce que je peux faire sur ce modem... mais j'avais encore jamais entendu parlé de tout ça!


----------



## fpoil (3 Mars 2006)

Gagarin a dit:
			
		

> Et moi un Bewan adsl ethernet 100... ça se complique! mais merci beaucoup pour ce conseil je vais essayer de voir ce que je peux faire sur ce modem... mais j'avais encore jamais entendu parlé de tout ça!




bon pour le bewan :

si tu as utilisé le cd fourni avce ton bewan tu as du installé les utilitaires du modem dans applications/bewan adsl, 

tu as alors 3 utilitaires :

&#8226; etherutil : cet outil donne des informations sur ton routeur 
&#8226; ethercfg : cet outil te permet de paramétrer le routeur
&#8226; editadsl : cet outil te permet d'éditer un profil adsl pour ton routeur 

utilises ethercfg et choisis un profil ppoe (genre france pppoe avec les valeurs vpi=8 et vci=35)

le modem va te demander ton identifiant et mot de passe puis te demander te réinstaller le tout

l'avantage de mettre son modem en pppoe c'est que c'est celui ci qui se charge d'établir la connection (et non plus la borne ou le mac) et comme le modem est un serveur dhcp pour le réseau interne cela roule...

une fois cela de fait, tu configures ton airport express en dhcp (onglet internet) avec au besoin la saisie des dns (ce n'est pas obligatoire mais ne fait pas de mal) et active la distribution et le partage des adresses (onglet réseau), n'oublie pas de donner un nom à ton réseau (onglet airport)

enfin tu configures ton mac en dhcp (onglet tcp/ip dans préférences réseau),tu peux à nouveau saisir les dns si tu le désires

bonje regarde pour la cbox


----------



## fpoil (3 Mars 2006)

iRono a dit:
			
		

> Je vais regarder et essayer ce que tu proposes, mais si tu peux m'aider c'est encore mieux, je suis loin d'être un expert... j'ai la C-Box de Cegetel.
> 
> merci beaucoup.



bon impossible de mettre la main sur le manuel de la cbox
 mais apparemment tu peux accéder à sa configuration par une interface web à l'adresse suivante :

http://192.168.30.1

et de là tu dois pouvoir choisir de le paramétrer en pppoe avec tes identifiants etc...

je continue mes recherches


----------



## iRono (3 Mars 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> bon impossible de mettre la main sur le manuel de la cbox
> mais apparemment tu peux accéder à sa configuration par une interface web à l'adresse suivante :
> 
> http://192.168.30.1
> ...




Salut, 

"Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page.
Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://192.168.30.1/ car le serveur ne répond plus."

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec cette adresse...

Merci quand même pour le tuyau... je continue aussi à chercher...:rose:


----------



## fpoil (3 Mars 2006)

c'est l'adresse par défaut de la cbox...

manuel de la cbox

ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi tu essaies de te connecter en ppoe, si tu regardes la doc, la cbox est un ROUTEUR dhcp donc les paramètres pppoe (en plus apparemment c'est du pppoa) sont à entrer dans la cbox (en utilisant la configuration rapide par exemple)

cela explique aussi qu'il faut que tu décoches la distribution des adresses sur l'aiport express (2 routeurs l'un derrière l'autre c'est toujours le bordel assuré)

à mon humble avis, reset ta cbox connectes toi directement en ethernet avec ton mac dessus, configures là en allant à l'adresse précitée, puis configures ton express et ton mac en dhcp en n'oubliant pas de donner un nom au réseau dans l'airport express


----------



## Gagarin (3 Mars 2006)

Bon alors suite de la procédure... rien n'y fait malheureusement 

1/ modem configuré France PPPoE vpi=8 vci=35
2/ mac configuré DHCP
3/ airport configuré DHCP --> onglet internet et distrib adresse --> onglet réseau

ce que je ne comprend pas c'est que

1/ je peux me connecter sur un autre réseau que je capte (9 telecom) mais toujours lorsque le mac est en PPPoE... dès que je passe en DHCP sur l'onglet reseau du mac (onglet pref syst) aucune connexion internet ne fonctionne.
2/ je ne peux plus me connecté en ethernet integré depuis que j'ai modifié la config du modem....

voilà

a peut etre un autre indice:
lorsque toutes les configs (modem / airport ex / mac) sont faites normalement c'est à dire:

1/ mac en DHCP
2/ airport dans utilitaire admin airport:
onglet internet --> PPPoE  avec mes identifiants Tele2 (eu91xxxx@tele2.fr + mot de passe)
onglet réseau --> distrib adresse

et bien le diagnostic réseau est bullé en vert jusqu'à FAI et pour internet et serveur c'est bullé en rouge...
je sais pas si c'est très compréhensible...


----------



## Gagarin (3 Mars 2006)

et par ailleurs  dans état du réseau j'ai airport bullé en vert et "Airport est connecté à internet. Vous êtes connecté à internet via airport". ( avec la dernière config citée dans mon poste précedent)


----------



## iRono (4 Mars 2006)

@ fpoil

te voilà officiellement adoubé génie de la borne airport express, en tous cas de la mienne.

Merci pour tes conseils, cela a enfin fonctionné!!

Donc, j'ai maintenant le modem configuré directement (ppoe ou pas, je n'en sais rien) avec mes login et code d'acces (malheureusement je dois me taper une ignoble icône cegetel dans la barre du haut de l'écran, mais disons que c'est un moindre mal), la borne et ma carte airport sont tous deux en dhcp et internet et airtunes fonctionnent donc de concert (c'est le cas de le dire).

Je peut donc écouter rigoletto et surfer sur macG depuis mon lit douillet, c'est bien agréable. Encore merci!

Sinon, je ne sais toujours pas ce que signifient dhcp, ppoe ou ppoa ni à quoi cela sert (et, au passage, si je tentais de me connecter en ppoe, c'est juste que j'avais lu ce qui était dit dans les posts précédents mais sans comprendre grand chose), mais... ca marche, et ca me suffit!!

merci!!


----------



## Gagarin (4 Mars 2006)

Bon surf iRono!

ça y est j'ai retrouvé mon modem avec sa configuration en PPPoE...

donc j'ai réussi une connexion

mac en DHCP --> borne en DHCP avec onglet internet en ethernet --> modem en PPPoE

résultat: j'ai la connexion internet (quoique l'ordi ou la borne "perdent" le modem regulierement) mais je ne peux toujours pas cocher distribuer adresses IP dan réseau sinon l'ordi ou la borne ne détectent plus le modem. Alors à force je me dis peut être que c'est moi qui entre les mauvaises adresses aux mauvais endroits... 

actuellement ma connexion tient le coup c'est exceptionnel! mais toujours pas de airtunes...


----------



## fpoil (4 Mars 2006)

quel firmware sur ta borne?

quelle ip as tu sur ta borne ou ton mac? (tu devrais avoir une adresse du type 192.168.1.x)


----------



## Gagarin (4 Mars 2006)

le firmware c'est le 6.3

dans utilitaire adm airport
onglet internet

Connexion via ethernet
configurer manuellement
adresse IP: 192.168.2.2
masque sous réseau: 255.255.255.0
adresse du routeur: 192.168.2.1
serveur DNS: 192.168.2.2

-------------------------------------------------

dans preferences sys --> reseau
dans onglet TCP/IP

via DHCP
adresse IP: 213.103.74.200
sous-réseau: 255.255.255.255
Routeur: 192.168.2.2

-------------------------------------------------

le modem se connecte tout seul puisqu'il est en PPPoE (id tele2 + mot de passe configurés)

-------------------------------------------------

Assistant détection modem (dans les outils du bewan)

etat de la recherche: détecté
modem détecté:
Adresse IP du modem: 192.168.2.2
Adresse IP de l'ordinateur: 213.103.74.200
Masque de sous réseau: 255.255.255.255

-------------------------------------------------

voilà , sachant que dans l'onglet réseau la distribution des adresses est toujours decochée donc pas d'airtunes et que la connexion internet est vraiment aléatoire...disons qu'au bout de 3-4minutes sans probleme, safari ne trouve plus les pages web et puis ça revient au bout d'une minute ou deux .... alors que le modem est toujours détecté dans l'assistant détection du modem!


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

c'est un peu incohérent tout cela : ta borne et ton modem ont la même ip, pas le même masuqe

apparemment tu as configuré manuellement ton airport express, essaie de rentrer dans ta borne les données suivantes dans l'onglet internet

fais 2 tests

1) met configuer "via dhcp"

2) laisse en manuel avec les données suivantes

adresse ip : 192.168.2.3
masque de sous-réseau : 255.255.255.255
adresse routeur: 192.168.2.1
dns : dns de tele 2
 130.244.127.161 
130.244.127.169 


pour la distribution on verra après


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

Voilà alors résultats....
j'ai mis l'onglet internet de la borne en  via DHCP (donc automtique) et ça marche: la preuve je suis là... mais par contre l'utilitaire dadmin airport ne voit plus la borne, du coup je dois atttendre les courtes "deconnexions" du modem pour la retrouver et configurer.

Ensuite j'ai essayé avec les adresses que tu m'as données en 2) mais ça ne marche pas.:rateau: 

Peut être que c'est le modem qui est mal configuré? qui n'a pas une bonne adresses IP ? 192.168.2.2


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

en fait c'est vraiment bizarre parce que ma borne se connecte sans probleme à internet toute seule : j'ai installé le firmware 6.1, puis lors de la mise à jour vers le 6.3 à travers l'utilitaire  d'admin airport  , alors que l'ordi ne détectait pas le modem, la borne s'est quand même mise à jour.
Le mac lui ne se connecte à internet que lorsque je décoche la distribution des adresses mais dans ce cas là, l'adresse IP de l'ordi change toute les 30s et du coup je perds la connexion.
Quand la distribution des adresses est active je ne peux entrer la bonne adresse IP pour le modem puisque soit elle entre dans le champ des adresses réservé au réseau ethernet local, soit je ne peux pas saisir l'adresse parce que soit disant l'adresse n'est pas valide.


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

quelle est l'adresse ip donnée à ta borne lorsqu'elle est en dhcp? son masque de sous réseau ? l'adresse ip du routeur ? (tout cela dans l'onglet internet)


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

en dhcp automatique?


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

oui lorque tu es en dhcp, c'est le modem qui est un serveur dhcp attribue à ta borne une adresse ip etc... que tu peux voir dans l'onglet internet de la borne


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

là j'ai
Via DHCP
adresse IP: 169.254.99.217
Masq de ss reseau: 255.255.0.0
adresse du routeur : rien
serveur DNS : rien dans les cases blanches mais à coté en grisé j'ai les deux serveurs dns de chez tele2


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

si distributier les adresses IP est coché sur partager une adresse IP unique--> utiliser l'adressage 10.0.1.1 par exemple, dans l'onglet internet, on ne devrait pas avoir:
configurer manuellemnt
adresse IP: adresse IP du modem en l'occurence 192.168.1.1
Masque sous réseau: 255.255.x.x
adresse du routeur: adresse de la borne soit 10.0.1.1
serveurs DNS: serveurs DNS de tele2 soit 130.244.127.161 et 130.244.127.169
????


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

euh je sèche un peu là 

mais soyons optimiste on va surement réussir à faire marcher le tout

quand tu coches distribuer les adresses ip, en dessous tu dois cocher "partager une adresse ip unique..."

ensuite tu as une liste déroulante pour choisir le type d'adressage (genre en 192.168....)

si tu choisis par exemple 10.0.1.1

qu'est que cela donne sur ton mac après coup


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

ça donne
/Users/Mejdi/Desktop/Image 4.png
/Users/Mejdi/Desktop/Image 3.png
/Users/Mejdi/Desktop/Image 6.png
/Users/Mejdi/Desktop/Image 5.png


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

Gagarin a dit:
			
		

> si distributier les adresses IP est coché sur partager une adresse IP unique--> utiliser l'adressage 10.0.1.1 par exemple, dans l'onglet internet, on ne devrait pas avoir:
> configurer manuellemnt
> adresse IP: adresse IP du modem en l'occurence 192.168.1.1
> Masque sous réseau: 255.255.x.x
> ...



non, pas vraiment 

en fait l'onglet internet t'indique la façon dont la borne se connecte avec l'extèrieur (la borne est un routeur donc en fait elle est l'interface entre le réseau extérieur (internet) et ton réseau interne)

donc la borne se connecte à internet avec une certaine adresse ip (qui lui est attribuée par le modem)

ensuite dans l'onglet réseau, tu as les indications sur les adresses ip de ton réseau interne (dans ce cas là ta borne aura pour adresse ip 10.0.1.1 et théoriquement les ordis connectés à ta borne des adresses ip 10.0.1.x)

ta borne a en quelque sorte 2 adresses ip : une pour l'extérieur et une pour le réseau interne.

par exemple chez moi ma borne dans l'onglet internet a une ip en 82.xxx.xxx.x et dans mon réseau interne elle est vue comme ayant l'adresse 192.168.0.1,

toutes mes machines ont des ip en 192.168.0.x avec un adresse roteur égale à 192.168.0.1

je ne sais pas si je suis clair


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

oups...
bon alors ça donne:

onglet internet: 
via DHCP
ad IP 80.170.29.95
M ss R: 255.255.255.255
Ad du Rout: 192.168.1.1
serv DNS: rien mais en grisé a cot DNS de tele2

 sur le mac dans pref reseau:
onglet TCP/IP
via DHCP
AD IP: 10.0.1.2
ss reseau: 255.255.255.0
routeur: 10.0.1.1


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

c'est très clair! je pensais que la borne n'avait qu'une seule adresse IP...


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

Gagarin a dit:
			
		

> oups...
> bon alors ça donne:
> 
> onglet internet:
> ...



c'est déjà plus cohérent : 192.168.1.1 correspond bien à l'adresse ip du bewan tel qu'indiqué dans la doc



			
				Gagarin a dit:
			
		

> sur le mac dans pref reseau:
> onglet TCP/IP
> via DHCP
> AD IP: 10.0.1.2
> ...



cela me parait déjà plus cohérent aussi, ta borne joue bien son rôle de routeur ( à la limite tu peux saisir les adresses dns de tele2 sur ton mac)

je suppose que dans l'onglet musique de ta borne tu as bien activé airtunes sur cette borne


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

oui oui c'est fait! je sens que ça avance!


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

et... lorsque lance itunes trouves tu tes haut -parleurs (genre le nom que tu leur as donné)


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

oui ça marche mais jene peux pas me connecter a internet...enfin disons que l'etat du réseau me dit que je suis connecté via airport mais safari tourne dans le vide... et l'assistant de detection du modem ne trouve plus le bewan


----------



## fpoil (5 Mars 2006)

bon... je vais en rester là pour aujourd'hui mais je ne lache pas l'affaire

à demain...

ce que je ne comprends pas c'est qu'apparemment la connection fonctionne par moment...


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

merci encore!!! a demain


----------



## Gagarin (5 Mars 2006)

je vais essayer de voir ce que je peux faire avec mes petites connaissances de rien du tout...


----------



## Gagarin (6 Mars 2006)

non la connexion ne fonctionne que lorsque je ne coche pas la distribution des adresses


----------



## Gagarin (6 Mars 2006)

Bon j'ai réussi à avoir exactement la meme configuration que toi! mais ça ne marche toujours pas... toujours le meme probleme avec safari qui tourne enrond alors que la borne est connectée à internet...


----------



## fpoil (6 Mars 2006)

tu as testé : 

sur ton mac 

au lieu d' être en dhcp tu te met en manuel et tu rentres 

AD IP: 10.0.1.2
ss reseau: 255.255.255.0
routeur: 10.0.1.1

et tu rajoutes les dns de tele2 dans la case concernée

( à moins que tu puisses les rajouter lors que tu es en dhcp, je ne m'en rappelle plus, je n'ai pas mon ibook sous la main je suis encore au travail)


----------



## Gagarin (7 Mars 2006)

c'est exactement ma config actuelle... la seule chose qui diffère je pense c'est le masque de sous réseau dans utilitaire d'admin airport, qui est en 255.255.255.255 au lieu du O à la fin. mais lorsque je veux le changer manuellement et que du coup j'entre une adresse IP pour la borne du type 80.XX........
il ne veiut pas mettre a jour en disant que l'adresse IP le masque etc ne correspondet pas...


----------



## Gagarin (8 Mars 2006)

j'ai lu sur certaines discussions, qu'il était possible de flasher le firmware de la borne et que ça résolvait pas mal de problèmes... est - ce possible que par rapport à mon problème ce soit une solution? et si oui quelle version faut-il utiliser?


----------



## fpoil (8 Mars 2006)

flasher est peut-être un mot un peu fort mais je pense que tu peux revenir en 6.1 ou 6.2.

Je suis encore dans mon bureau, je regarde sur mon ibook ce soir pour voir


----------



## Gagarin (8 Mars 2006)

vraiment désolé de te prendre autant de temps... même au travail! en tout cas merci beaucoup pour tout ces conseils... qui aboutiront j'en suis sur!


----------



## Gagarin (8 Mars 2006)

je viens de tenter la version 6.1.1 sans résultat. (je n'ai pas trouvé de version 6.1 ni la 6.2 d'ailleurs...


----------



## fpoil (8 Mars 2006)

et avec la version 6.1.1, as tu essayé de repasser ta borne en pppoe

et cocher la distribution d'adresse et laisser le mac en dhcp

(on revient en arrière mais le principal c'est que cela marche!!)


----------



## Gagarin (8 Mars 2006)

mais si je passe ma borne en pppoe il faut que je reconfigure mon modem en quoi?


----------



## fpoil (8 Mars 2006)

je sais que cela parait étrange mais bon cela ne coute pas grand chose (un peu de temps), pour ton modem essaie de faire un reset


----------



## Gagarin (14 Mars 2006)

hello ! je suis de retour et toujours sans nouvelle de ma connexion internet en wifi... je tente différente configuration de modem mais rien n'y fait . c'est quand même incompréhensible cette histoire!


----------



## fpoil (14 Mars 2006)

c'est à dire ? lorsque tu passes ta borne en pppoe, tu as toujours le message "recherche hôte pppoe" ?


----------



## Gagarin (14 Mars 2006)

exactement...


----------



## Gagarin (14 Mars 2006)

j'ai mis le modem en "Tele2 passerelle ethernet" lorsque je met la borne en PPPoE


----------



## fpoil (14 Mars 2006)

apparemment tu n'es pas le seul mais étrangement certains règlent leur pb avec la version 6.1.1 du firmware de la borne : ici
et là


----------



## Gagarin (14 Mars 2006)

ok merci je regarde ça tout de suite


----------



## fpoil (14 Mars 2006)

encore là

sinon voici la procédure pour repasser ta borne ae en 6.1.1 :

citation :

"
			 			 				Tiens, un lien  pour la v6.1.1 de l'airport express ici. 

Et pour la v5.5.1 de l'airport extrème, c'est  là. 

Et un tutoriel pour downgrader le firmware:hic. 
"


----------



## Gagarin (14 Mars 2006)

j'y crois pas ça marche!!!!!


----------



## Gagarin (14 Mars 2006)

bon alors d'abord merci merci encore fpoil pout tout ton temps passé de loin à mes côté...sinon je croi s que j'aurai plus de cheveux a l'heure qu'il est... et plus de borne non plus 'ailleurs
Pour ce qui est de la connexion:
firmware 6.1.1 pour la borne
modem bewan ethernet 100 de chez tele2 configuré passerelle ethernet tele2 8/35
et la borne configurée enPPP0E avec tout les identifiants (enfin ID plus mot de passe)
et voila!
a si le mac en DHCP via airport
et vraiment encore merci à toi fpoil!!!


----------



## Gagarin (14 Mars 2006)

enfait dès que je repasse avec le firmware 6.3 le signal recherche PPPoE se met à tourner en rond... donc bug dans le firmware de la borne j'imagine. jespere qu'il sera reglé sur laz prochaine mise a jour pour pouvoir profiter du mode plusieurs enceintes dans itunes...


----------



## fpoil (14 Mars 2006)

cool!


----------



## Gagarin (14 Mars 2006)

yes it is!!


----------



## micmac78 (15 Mars 2006)

j'ai eu les mêmes soucis, j'ai finallement réussi à faire marcher ma borne simplement en remplissant un champ soi disant facultatif dans l'assistant réglages airport, sans modifier aucun réglage dans les pref réseau. En fait l'assistant demande "nom du service" (9online.fr pour moi) soi disant facultatif.

Malgré tous les conseils donnés ici, pas moyen de me connecter à internet et de faire fonctionner l'imprimante et les enceintes de ma chaine avec iTunes, j'ai donc tout réinitialisé, y compris mes paramètres internet comme si j'étais connecté via modem ethernet, j'ai lancé l'assistant, remplis cette fameuse case "nom du service" et hop tout à marché.

J'utilise les toutes dernières mises à jour d'airport, donc je pense ce'st une petite erreur qui s'est glissée dans l'assistant, mais je pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un si gros bug que le laissent penser toutes les pages à ce sujet sur ce forum. Venant d'apple ça me paraitrait étonnant.

Bref ça vaut peut etre le coup d'essayer... Surtout que je me suis rendu compte sur un autre site consacré à mac, que je suis pas le seul à avoir trouvé la solution de cette manière.

A+!!

Mic


----------



## figatellix (18 Mars 2006)

iRono a dit:
			
		

> Je vais regarder et essayer ce que tu proposes, mais si tu peux m'aider c'est encore mieux, je suis loin d'être un expert... j'ai la C-Box de Cegetel.
> 
> merci beaucoup.




Bonjour,

J'ai également la C-box. Je peux me connecter via Internet via le port Ethernet. En revanche, je n'arrive pas à configurer ma borne Airport. J'ai en permanance le message "REcherche d'hôte PPPoE en cours..." dans le menu déroulant.

Je veux bien quelques indices si tu as réussi à configurer ta c-box avec une borne Airport Express .

Merci d'avance


----------



## fpoil (18 Mars 2006)

as tu lu tout le post ?


solutionvappliquée par irono :

autocitation :
"ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi tu essaies de te connecter en ppoe, si tu regardes la doc, la cbox est un ROUTEUR dhcp donc les paramètres pppoe (en plus apparemment c'est du pppoa) sont à entrer dans la cbox (en utilisant la configuration rapide par exemple)

cela explique aussi qu'il faut que tu décoches la distribution des adresses sur l'aiport express (2 routeurs l'un derrière l'autre c'est toujours le bordel assuré)

à mon humble avis, reset ta cbox connectes toi directement en ethernet avec ton mac dessus, configures là en allant à l'adresse 192.168.30.1, puis configures ton express et ton mac en dhcp en n'oubliant pas de donner un nom au réseau dans l'airport express"

irono :

"Donc, j'ai maintenant le modem configuré directement (ppoe ou pas, je n'en sais rien) avec mes login et code d'acces (malheureusement je dois me taper une ignoble icône cegetel dans la barre du haut de l'écran, mais disons que c'est un moindre mal), la borne et ma carte airport sont tous deux en dhcp et internet et airtunes fonctionnent donc de concert (c'est le cas de le dire).

Je peut donc écouter rigoletto et surfer sur macG depuis mon lit douillet, c'est bien agréable. Encore merci!

Sinon, je ne sais toujours pas ce que signifient dhcp, ppoe ou ppoa ni à quoi cela sert (et, au passage, si je tentais de me connecter en ppoe, c'est juste que j'avais lu ce qui était dit dans les posts précédents mais sans comprendre grand chose), mais... ca marche, et ca me suffit!!"


----------



## dededendroit (30 Avril 2006)

micmac78 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu les mêmes soucis, j'ai finallement réussi à faire marcher ma borne simplement en remplissant un champ soi disant facultatif dans l'assistant réglages airport, sans modifier aucun réglage dans les pref réseau. En fait l'assistant demande "nom du service" (9online.fr pour moi) soi disant facultatif.
> 
> Malgré tous les conseils donnés ici, pas moyen de me connecter à internet et de faire fonctionner l'imprimante et les enceintes de ma chaine avec iTunes, j'ai donc tout réinitialisé, y compris mes paramètres internet comme si j'étais connecté via modem ethernet, j'ai lancé l'assistant, remplis cette fameuse case "nom du service" et hop tout à marché.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Je suis dans la même galère. Es tu en dhcp sur le mac et sur la borne?
Merci

Dededendroit


----------



## dededendroit (30 Avril 2006)

Gagarin a dit:
			
		

> j'y crois pas ça marche!!!!!


Bonjour,
J'ai la même galère avec le même matériel, j'ai tout bien lu, alors ça marche en mettant le mac en pppoe et la borne en ethernet, mais je n'ai pas itunes. Mon problème est que le modem bewan fonctionne, mais impossible que le mac le reconnaisse, il ne le voit pas. J'ai essayé de désinstaller, mais rien, et le bewan fonctionne toujours.
Que dois je faire pour modifier la config du bewan? J'ai ouvert les utilitaires comme l'a signalé fpoil, mais ils ne reconnaissent pas le modem.
Merci d'avance de votre aide.

Dededendroit


----------



## figatellix (1 Mai 2006)

dededendroit a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai la même galère avec le même matériel, j'ai tout bien lu, alors ça marche en mettant le mac en pppoe et la borne en ethernet, mais je n'ai pas itunes. Mon problème est que le modem bewan fonctionne, mais impossible que le mac le reconnaisse, il ne le voit pas. J'ai essayé de désinstaller, mais rien, et le bewan fonctionne toujours.
> Que dois je faire pour modifier la config du bewan? J'ai ouvert les utilitaires comme l'a signalé fpoil, mais ils ne reconnaissent pas le modem.
> Merci d'avance de votre aide.
> ...



Salut
De mon côté mon pb venait du fait que je n'avais pas indiqué que mon modem C-Box était routeur. Il faut donc :
- réinitialisé la borne (hard reset)
- repartir de 0 avec l'assitant réglage Airport en précisant que ton modem est routeur
- tout se fait tout seul ensuite normalement

Bon courage


----------



## dededendroit (2 Mai 2006)

Merci, mais comment précise t-on que le modem est routeur?
Dans l'onglet internet, on met ethernet, puis en dessous "manuellement"?
Et on rentre les numéros?
J'ai essayé, ça ne fonctionne pas. Mais bon, je ne suis pas expert.
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## CharKan (2 Mai 2006)

dededendroit a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais comment précise t-on que le modem est routeur?
> Dans l'onglet internet, on met ethernet, puis en dessous "manuellement"?
> Et on rentre les numéros?
> J'ai essayé, ça ne fonctionne pas. Mais bon, je ne suis pas expert.
> Merci pour ton aide



Bonjour,

moi aussi, j'ai eu pas mal de difficultes à me connecter avec la borne. Je vois également que tu parles de modem bewan (télé 2 ?) comme moi, aussi voici ce que j'ai appliqué pour que cela fonctionne.
Tout d'abord, utilise "Assistant réglage Airport 4.1", ensuite il faut que ta borne soit en version 6.1.1.
Lorsque tu renseignes les différentes étapes avec ton "Assistant Airport", prend l'option "je me connecte à internet via PPPOE", finit les étapes.

Ensuite dans Utilitaire Admin Airport, clic sur Configurer : dans l'onglet 'Internet', renseigne le nom de ton compte (celui qu t'as donné ton FAI), modifier le mot de passe (celui qu t'as donné ton FAI) et clic su Mettre à jour.

Dans  réseau/afficher  "Airport", dans l'onglet Airport prends 'Automatiquement' et dans l'onglet TCP/IP, prends 'Via DHCP' et fait 'Appliquer'.

Après retourne sur réseau/Afficher "Ethernet intégré", dans l'onglet 'PPPOE' décoche "se connecter via PPPOE et fait 'Appliquer'.

Dans Connection à Internet, tu verras en bas à gauche Etat :
Connecté à "..........." (le nom que tu auras donné)
Connecté via PPPOE
pour ..:..:.. (le temps qui défile et ENFIN la connection qui s'effectue)

Normalement cela doit fonctionner...

Le seul hic (ce serait trop beau), si tu écoutes les radios sous iTunes, la mémoire tampon t'interrompe la "ziq" tous les 3 à 10 secondes, c'est frustrant... .
De plus , je suis assez déçus de ma liaison, je n'ai que 2 barres sur 4 (dans la barre d'état) en étant à 2 mètres de la borne qui est dégagée. Voili voilà.


----------



## CharKan (2 Mai 2006)

dededendroit a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais comment précise t-on que le modem est routeur?
> Dans l'onglet internet, on met ethernet, puis en dessous "manuellement"?
> Et on rentre les numéros?
> J'ai essayé, ça ne fonctionne pas. Mais bon, je ne suis pas expert.
> Merci pour ton aide


Bonjour,

moi aussi, j'ai eu pas mal de difficultes à me connecter avec la borne. Je vois également que tu parles de modem bewan (télé 2 ?) comme moi, aussi voici ce que j'ai appliqué pour que cela fonctionne.
Tout d'abord, utilise "Assistant réglage Airport 4.1", ensuite il faut que ta borne soit en version 6.1.1.
Lorsque tu renseignes les différentes étapes avec ton "Assistant Airport", prend l'option "je me connecte à internet via PPPOE", finit les étapes.

Ensuite dans Utilitaire Admin Airport, clic sur Configurer : dans l'onglet 'Internet', renseigne le nom de ton compte (celui qu t'as donné ton FAI), modifier le mot de passe (celui qu t'as donné ton FAI) et clic su Mettre à jour.

Dans  réseau/afficher  "Airport", dans l'onglet Airport prends 'Automatiquement' et dans l'onglet TCP/IP, prends 'Via DHCP' et fait 'Appliquer'.

Après retourne sur réseau/Afficher "Ethernet intégré", dans l'onglet 'PPPOE' décoche "se connecter via PPPOE et fait 'Appliquer'.

Dans Connection à Internet, tu verras en bas à gauche Etat :
Connecté à "..........." (le nom que tu auras donné)
Connecté via PPPOE
pour ..:..:.. (le temps qui défile et ENFIN la connection qui s'effectue)

Normalement cela doit fonctionner...

Le seul hic (ce serait trop beau), si tu écoutes les radios sous iTunes, la mémoire tampon t'interrompe la "ziq" tous les 3 à 10 secondes, c'est frustrant... .
De plus , je suis assez déçus de ma liaison, je n'ai que 2 barres sur 4 (dans la barre d'état) en étant à 2 mètres de la borne qui est dégagée. Voili voilà.


----------



## greg2 (4 Mai 2006)

CharKan a dit:
			
		

> Le seul hic (ce serait trop beau), si tu écoutes les radios sous iTunes, la mémoire tampon t'interrompe la "ziq" tous les 3 à 10 secondes, c'est frustrant... .
> De plus , je suis assez déçus de ma liaison, je n'ai que 2 barres sur 4 (dans la barre d'état) en étant à 2 mètres de la borne qui est dégagée. Voili voilà.



Pour iTunes, ça viens peut-être de ta connexion. Quel débit?
Pour la reception, c'est bizarre quand même. As-tu déjà été connecté à d'autres bornes Wifi et avec quelle qualité de réception?


----------



## CharKan (5 Mai 2006)

Bonjour Greg 2,

Tout est renré en ordre (enfin presque), tout d'abord, la qualité de réception malgré l'antenne me laissait perplexe et en effet elle n'était pas clipsée à fond, depuis la qualité de réception est digne de son nom. Du coup, pour iTunes le pb est résolu MAIS 1 soucis subsiste. Etant en duplex, lorsque j'éloigne d'un étage mon G5 à ma borne la qualité de réception est toujours présente mais il y a recherche d'hôte PPPOE..???!!! Etant donné que je possède à peu près 7 branchements à côté de l'antenne du G5, qui se trouve dans le coin de la pièce du dessus, le champ électrique la pertuberait-elle ? J'obtient bien mes adresses TCP/IP de Airport en Réseau, mais pas celle de la borne (normale il recherche l'hôte..) !! Là je sèche un peu !!

Pour info personnelle, en relisant ton post du 22/01/06 tu dis "préciser les adresses DNS", tu avais besoin de les avoir pour ton iMac (ça dépend peut-être de ton FAI qui te les communique)


----------

